# GreySmoke Castle Deck Herf pictures



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

1. CHRIS7891011 with his fixins for the hookah!

2. SOME of our booze. 

3. Barndog (Brent) and Greysmoke (Ben) livin' the high life.

4 & 5. Chris, Megan (Chris' gal), Lok17 (Greg), Brent, and Ben.

6. Christine (Ben's wife), Greg, and Bella (Ben's avatar ).

7. Ben grilling up some incredible food.

The rest: Everyone herfin' it up!

Not pictured: me (thank god) and Warren (local guy - came after the pictures)

What a great time! I cannot wait for the next one. Thanks to Ben for having this, and thanks to the rest of you who came!


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

man, it looks like fun was had by all!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Looks like a great time! Thanks for sharing!*


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Man, what a way to spend a Sunday afternoon. Great herf there guys and gals! 

CD


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

That was a great herf. I wish I was going to be in town for the other castle deck herfs!

I might just have to host one this summer!

BTW for anyone interested in that Dalmore Cigar Malt... do it! It's great.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks like a great herf! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

look like a good time


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Now thats a herf!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

sweet. good food,good cigars and great people. enough said


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like a great time!!!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> sweet. good food,good cigars and great people. enough said


That about sums it up! :whoohoo:

Is that the Kenmore model grill that just got the 'best buy' award in Consumer Reports? It looks ljust like it.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks like a great time! Thanks for sharing. That's what it's all about!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Hard liquor and skittles. Odd combination!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like a good time was had by all. 
Can't wait to start having similar herfs on my back porch real soon...


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

I want to thank Cigar Monkey for his generous contribution of 10 Cigars and 5 CigarMonkey Can cozies to the cause we missed you.
Thanks again to the attendees for an enjoyable afternoon.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Darn, I'm sorry I missed it for multiple reasons, i was feeling better (finally) by Saturday, so it would have been nice to get out. But...Kirstin was in bed most of the day and Ben was runny nose, coughing, and a couple of throwups...Fun times had by me running around the house chasing after a 2 year old with a tissue!

Anyway, looks like a great time. Sorry I missed it. I'll be at the next one!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Darn, I'm sorry I missed it for multiple reasons, i was feeling better (finally) by Saturday, so it would have been nice to get out. But...Kirstin was in bed most of the day and Ben was runny nose, coughing, and a couple of throwups...Fun times had by me running around the house chasing after a 2 year old with a tissue!
> 
> Anyway, looks like a great time. Sorry I missed it. I'll be at the next one!


Glad you're feeling better, Brent.

Man, I don't miss those days at all!!!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a great time!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice, looks like a great time was had by all!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

you guys all look like you had a great time I wish I was hanging there with you


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Man Guys and Gals wish I could have made it up. Ben Thanks for hosting these events. Flint


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice pictures. Looks like yall had a great time.


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks like a great time! I'm really digging the big bowl of skittles by all the booze.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Now thats what I'm talkin about


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

It looks like a great time. Sorry I couldn't make it but you didn't tell me there would be a beagle!!! LOL. Next time guys.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

alanf said:


> It looks like a great time. Sorry I couldn't make it but you didn't tell me there would be a beagle!!! LOL. Next time guys.


Actually the dog is a Puggle. Pug/Beagle mix. missed ya...


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice pics!! Looks like a great time!!!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Nothing like good friends, good smokes and good eats! Awesome!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like a great time.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics,thanks


----------



## Wiseash (Jan 30, 2008)

Surely you're not suggesting that Skittles be consumed as an accompaniment to the fine liquor exhibited in that photo?


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

that makes me hungry!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Wiseash said:


> Surely you're not suggesting that Skittles be consumed as an accompaniment to the fine liquor exhibited in that photo?


Nonsense, they are for clearing the pallet between smokes...


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for hosting and cooking Ben. Everything was great.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

GreySmoke said:


> Actually the dog is a Puggle. Pug/Beagle mix. missed ya...


Poor dog. It's not his fault. I can make him an honorary full beagle for a day! Seriously, that's a nice looking dog. I never heard of a puggle.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

http://www.puggle.org/

Alan there is more info that you'll ever want to know about the dogs.


----------

